# tiff 3.9.1 patch error



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2009)

```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/tiff
# make install clean
===>  Extracting for tiff-3.9.1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for tiff-3.9.1.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for tiff-3.9.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for tiff-3.9.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for tiff-3.9.1
2 out of 2 hunks failed--saving rejects to libtiff/tif_dirinfo.c.rej
=> Patch patch-tif_dirinfo.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-Makefile.in patch-TIFFClose.3tiff patch-fax2ps.c patch-raw2tiff.1 applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/tiff.
```

I've tried:
# cd ..
# rm -r /usr/ports/graphics/tiff
Then csup-ed ports tree and again nothing


----------



## lyuts (Sep 14, 2009)

I have noticed that the recent tiff's port commit was half an hour ago. I think you tried in the middle of the commit. Try to update ports tree and to try again.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL!
You were right 
It does work now.

Thx!


----------

